# // Here be dragons... no, really - the bugs have mutated!



## Lenny (Apr 29, 2009)

What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - Stack Overflow

A simple question: "What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered?"

Some of the language is a bit excessive (come on though, if you're working on a program and the damn thing foils you at every turn for three days, you're going to get a bit annoyed, right?), but otherwise it's a good laugh, and it just goes to show that programmers have a dark sense of humour!

Some of the code monkeys here should appreciate a number of the comments. There are even some new ones for the younger generation! For example:



> // you just lost the game





Amongst my favourites are classics that everyone uses such as:



> // I don't know why, but it works. LEAVE IT



... the famous last words:



> try {
> . . .
> } finally { // should never happen
> . . .
> }



... and the plain evil:



> // no comments for you
> // the code was hard to write
> // so it should be hard to read



Enjoy!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not into coding, because I lack patience for it, but omg those are funny.


----------

